
Creating a Ruby DSL - tosh
https://www.leighhalliday.com/creating-ruby-dsl
======
dozzie
No, this is not how you write DSLs. It's still general purpose Ruby, only with
API specific to some task. I understand you would like to feel better because
you've designed a _language_ , but you haven't, it's just an API.

